# Suarez: esame per il passaporto sotto inchiesta



## Hellscream (22 Settembre 2020)

Come riportato dalle agenzie di stampa in questi minuti, la *Procura di Perugia ha aperto un'inchiesta* sull'esame di italiano sostenuto dal calciatore *Luis Suarez*. Le domande dell'esame sarebbero state concordate, ed i punteggi assegnati precedentemente alla prova.

*Emergono le prime intercettazioni sul caso dell'esame di Suarez. In una di queste si sente dire che il calciatore urugayano "Non coniuga i verbi, parla all'infinito". Emerso anche un dialogo tra due indagati. "Comunque allora... tornando seri... hai una grande responsabilità perché se lo bocciate ci fanno gli attentati terroristici." si sente dire ad uno di loro. "Ma te pare che lo bocciamo!" gli risponde l'altro.

**Il Colonello della Guardia di Finanza Sarri: "La Juventus ha organizzato l'esame di Suarez, ma al momento non è indagata."

**Altre intercettazioni sul caso Suarez. Come riportato dai quotidiani oggi in edicola, l'avvocato torinese Maria Turco, che assiste la Juventus, ha pronunciato questa frase in una conversazione con il DG dell'ateneo di Perugia Simone Olivieri. "In futuro ci rivolgeremo ancora a voi." Tuttavia, per i PM la frase in questione è troppo poco per rappresentare pressione da parte della società bianconera.

La procura della Federcalcio ha aperto un'inchiesta sulla vicenda.*


----------



## Hellscream (22 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalle agenzie di stampa in questi minuti, la *Procura di Perugia ha aperto un'inchiesta* sull'esame di italiano sostenuto dal calciatore *Luis Suarez*. Le domande dell'esame sarebbero state concordate, ed i punteggi assegnati precedentemente alla prova.



Ovviamente è un caso, ragazzi. Quelli di Torino non c'entrano nulla


----------



## EmmePi (22 Settembre 2020)

E che centra la rubentus? 
Suarez vuole la cittadinanza perchè ama il nostro paese, punto e basta!


Sarei curioso di sapere se c'è qualcosa nel regolamento, ovviamente valido solo per tutte le altre squadre, che disciplina questo comportamento.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalle agenzie di stampa in questi minuti, la *Procura di Perugia ha aperto un'inchiesta* sull'esame di italiano sostenuto dal calciatore *Luis Suarez*. Le domande dell'esame sarebbero state concordate, ed i punteggi assegnati precedentemente alla prova.



Se arrivava su un barcone insieme ai migranti sarebbe stato tutto a posto.

'Sta gente sceglie sempre i canali meno appropriati per venire in Itaglia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalle agenzie di stampa in questi minuti, la *Procura di Perugia ha aperto un'inchiesta* sull'esame di italiano sostenuto dal calciatore *Luis Suarez*. Le domande dell'esame sarebbero state concordate, ed i punteggi assegnati precedentemente alla prova.



Sono uscite anche le intercettazioni, palese che fosse tutto accomodato. Finirà male sta storia.


----------



## Mika (22 Settembre 2020)

Ma chissà come mai...


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalle agenzie di stampa in questi minuti, la *Procura di Perugia ha aperto un'inchiesta* sull'esame di italiano sostenuto dal calciatore *Luis Suarez*. Le domande dell'esame sarebbero state concordate, ed i punteggi assegnati precedentemente alla prova.



vabbè era chiaro da subito. Ha finito un esame che consta di 4 prove in solo mezzora.... documentato dai giornalisti che stavan fuori.


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalle agenzie di stampa in questi minuti, la *Procura di Perugia ha aperto un'inchiesta* sull'esame di italiano sostenuto dal calciatore *Luis Suarez*. Le domande dell'esame sarebbero state concordate, ed i punteggi assegnati precedentemente alla prova.



Ovviamente viene fuori sta roba perché è saltata con i verri torinesi,siamo sicuri che la Gdf avrebbe indagato se Suarez fosse andato alla fogna?Ho i miei dubbi,guarda caso non accennano ad indagare sulle porcate di bilancio che vanno avanti da almeno 5 anni.


----------



## Tsitsipas (22 Settembre 2020)

Ogni cosa che ha a che fare con loro, fa puzza di immondizia.


----------



## bmb (22 Settembre 2020)

Già ampiamente previsto. Si aspetta solo di rintracciare la bustarella.


----------



## overlord (22 Settembre 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Ogni cosa che ha a che fare con loro, fa puzza di immondizia.



Di emrda. Sono così da sempre e sempre saranno così. Per questo li odio profondamente.


----------



## Solo (22 Settembre 2020)

Ahahhahaha, la solita cupola sabauda...


----------



## ignaxio (22 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalle agenzie di stampa in questi minuti, la *Procura di Perugia ha aperto un'inchiesta* sull'esame di italiano sostenuto dal calciatore *Luis Suarez*. Le domande dell'esame sarebbero state concordate, ed i punteggi assegnati precedentemente alla prova.



mamma mia.. se nelle intercettazione esce altra roba stappo quella buona. Preghiamo.


----------



## malos (22 Settembre 2020)

Sono anche sfigati sto giro, la gdf intercettava da mesi l'università di Perugia per sospette frodi su cittadinanze italiane allegre. Certo è che la juve non so come poteva sperare di farla franca anche fosse tutto lecito visto che c'è gente che dopo aver superato l'esame aspetta mesi anche anni per ottenerla sta cittadinanza.

Almeno le frodi falle bene.


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Settembre 2020)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> mamma mia.. se nelle intercettazione esce altra roba stappo quella buona. Preghiamo.



Magari,ma non sperarci troppo,il tutto è uscito proprio perché non è andato dai luridi,ci fosse andato avrebbero insabbiato tutto as usual.


----------



## addox (22 Settembre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Sono anche sfigati sto giro, la gdf intercettava da mesi l'università di Perugia per sospette frodi su cittadinanze italiane allegre. Certo è che la juve non so come poteva sperare di farla franca anche fosse tutto lecito visto che c'è gente che dopo aver superato l'esame aspetta mesi anche anni per ottenerla sta cittadinanza.
> 
> Almeno le frodi falle bene.



Io non so chi abbia posto l'attenzione sui tempi di rilascio della cittadinanza che poi ha indotto la rube a rinunciare al giocatore, ma se non fosse uscito questo problema Suarez sarebbe già un giocatore degli ovini. Era tutto apparecchiato dimostrando ancora una volta l'arroganza dei sabaudi, che si sentono al di sopra di tutto e tutti e non fanno ormai nulla per nasconderlo.


----------



## Devil man (22 Settembre 2020)

ma il Dr.Suarez è un luminare! l'uruguagio conosce 10 + lingue


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Settembre 2020)

addox ha scritto:


> Io non so chi abbia posto l'attenzione sui tempi di rilascio della cittadinanza che poi ha indotto la rube a rinunciare al giocatore, ma se non fosse uscito questo problema Suarez sarebbe già un giocatore degli ovini. Era tutto apparecchiato dimostrando ancora una volta l'arroganza dei sabaudi, che si sentono al di sopra di tutto e tutti e non fanno ormai nulla per nasconderlo.



Si lamentano sulle loro latrine di forum perché le altre squadre, a loro dire, non sono abbastanza ossequienti nel cedere loro i migliori giocatori a prezzi di saldo come fanno le altre tedesche in Germania col Bayern.

E ora per questa cosa scrivono robe del tipo “Un﻿ plauso alle forza de﻿ll'ordine, come al solito imparziali e puntuali nell'indagare o perseguire anche solo chi è lontanamente﻿﻿ accostato alla Juve”.

Io un giorno ho scritto che sarei disposto a pagare anche 20.000 euro di tasca mia se mi dessero la certezza che tale investimento, congiunto con altri, porterebbe alla sparizione della Ndranghetus. Mi sbagliavo: sarei disposto a pagarne anche 30.000.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Settembre 2020)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> mamma mia.. se nelle intercettazione esce altra roba stappo quella buona. Preghiamo.



Speriamo davvero.


----------



## Rivera10 (22 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si lamentano sulle loro latrine di forum perché le altre squadre, a loro dire, non sono abbastanza ossequienti nel cedere loro i migliori giocatori a prezzi di saldo come fanno le altre tedesche in Germania col Bayern.
> 
> E ora per questa cosa scrivono robe del tipo “Un﻿ plauso alle forza de﻿ll'ordine, come al solito imparziali e puntuali nell'indagare o perseguire anche solo chi è lontanamente﻿﻿ accostato alla Juve”.
> 
> Io un giorno ho scritto che sarei disposto a pagare anche 20.000 euro di tasca mia se mi dessero la certezza che tale investimento, congiunto con altri, porterebbe alla sparizione della Ndranghetus. Mi sbagliavo: sarei disposto a pagarne anche 30.000.



Idem. Sono un autentico abominio sportivo. Mai visto nello sport un immondezzaio simile elevato a sistema.


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalle agenzie di stampa in questi minuti, la *Procura di Perugia ha aperto un'inchiesta* sull'esame di italiano sostenuto dal calciatore *Luis Suarez*. Le domande dell'esame sarebbero state concordate, ed i punteggi assegnati precedentemente alla prova.



Cominciassero ad indagare condannare anche sti professoroni (la maggior parte pseudo tali).


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Settembre 2020)

Ho appena letto un'intercettazione in cui uno diceva:"facciamolo passare altrimenti ci fanno gli attentati..." Chi mai glieli avrebbe fatti?????Con chi era in trattativa il giocatore????Poi mi raccomando,continuate a preferire le loro vittorie a quelle eventuali dell'inter.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma chissà come mai...



"...la CL non la vinci mai?!"


----------



## hiei87 (22 Settembre 2020)

Avrebbe potuto esserci di mezzo qualsiasi squadra, e invece...
Comunque finirà in una bolla di sapone, al massimo pagherà l'università


----------



## Hellscream (22 Settembre 2020)

Io ricordo benissimo la dichiarazione di uno degli esaminatori che disse che Suarez aveva risposto alle domande "pensando ad una città italiana, voi sapete quale."

Ma ovviamente ragazzi, ripeto, è solo un caso, loro non c'entrano niente


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io ricordo benissimo la dichiarazione di uno degli esaminatori che disse che Suarez aveva risposto alle domande "pensando ad una città italiana, voi sapete quale."
> 
> Ma ovviamente ragazzi, ripeto, è solo un caso, loro non c'entrano niente



Sui giornali 5 giorni fa "la juve ha organizzato nei minimi dettagli l'esame di Suarez"


----------



## Hellscream (22 Settembre 2020)

*Emergono le prime intercettazioni sul caso dell'esame di Suarez. In una di queste si sente dire che il calciatore urugayano "Non coniuga i verbi, parla all'infinito". Emerso anche un dialogo tra due indagati. "Comunque allora... tornando seri... hai una grande responsabilità perché se lo bocciate ci fanno gli attentati terroristici." si sente dire ad uno di loro. "Ma te pare che lo bocciamo!" gli risponde l'altro.*


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Emergono le prime intercettazioni sul caso dell'esame di Suarez. In una di queste si sente dire che il calciatore urugayano "Non coniuga i verbi, parla all'infinito". Emerso anche un dialogo tra due indagati. "Comunque allora... tornando seri... hai una grande responsabilità perché se lo bocciate ci fanno gli attentati terroristici." si sente dire ad uno di loro. "Ma te pare che lo bocciamo!" gli risponde l'altro.*



E' tutto un complotto


----------



## Zenos (22 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Emergono le prime intercettazioni sul caso dell'esame di Suarez. In una di queste si sente dire che il calciatore urugayano "Non coniuga i verbi, parla all'infinito". Emerso anche un dialogo tra due indagati. "Comunque allora... tornando seri... hai una grande responsabilità perché se lo bocciate ci fanno gli attentati terroristici." si sente dire ad uno di loro. "Ma te pare che lo bocciamo!" gli risponde l'altro.*



Chissà chi sarà "l'altro".


----------



## danjr (22 Settembre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ovviamente viene fuori sta roba perché è saltata con i verri torinesi,siamo sicuri che la Gdf avrebbe indagato se Suarez fosse andato alla fogna?Ho i miei dubbi,guarda caso non accennano ad indagare sulle porcate di bilancio che vanno avanti da almeno 5 anni.


Se ci sono delle intercettazioni vuol dire che la Gdf era già stata attivata in precedenze... poi chissà se le cose sarebbero venute alla luce


----------



## Goro (22 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Emergono le prime intercettazioni sul caso dell'esame di Suarez. In una di queste si sente dire che il calciatore urugayano "Non coniuga i verbi, parla all'infinito". Emerso anche un dialogo tra due indagati. "Comunque allora... tornando seri... hai una grande responsabilità perché se lo bocciate ci fanno gli attentati terroristici." si sente dire ad uno di loro. "Ma te pare che lo bocciamo!" gli risponde l'altro.*



In questo momento sul forum Juve:

Stanno ingigantendo solo perchè di mezzo c'è la Juventus!!11!

Quelli della GDF sono tifosi del Napoli!!!!!!1!


----------



## overlord (22 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Emergono le prime intercettazioni sul caso dell'esame di Suarez. In una di queste si sente dire che il calciatore urugayano "Non coniuga i verbi, parla all'infinito". Emerso anche un dialogo tra due indagati. "Comunque allora... tornando seri... hai una grande responsabilità perché se lo bocciate ci fanno gli attentati terroristici." si sente dire ad uno di loro. "Ma te pare che lo bocciamo!" gli risponde l'altro.*



Finirà come al solito in una bolla di sapone. Diranno che gli intercettati sono interisti e al massimo dimissioneranno qualcuno che la settimana dopo otterrà un incarico migliore da altre parti. Visto e rivisto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Settembre 2020)

overlord ha scritto:


> Finirà come al solito in una bolla di sapone. Diranno che gli intercettati sono interisti e al massimo dimissioneranno qualcuno che la settimana dopo otterrà un incarico migliore da altre parti. Visto e rivisto



Non ne sono così sicuro. Vedremo.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Settembre 2020)

vabbè ma in Italia TUTTI i docenti comprano titoli farlocchi per fare punteggio in graduatoria. Vogliamo meravigliarci per Suarez?


----------



## chicagousait (22 Settembre 2020)

Dovrebbe essere una sorpresa?


----------



## Manue (22 Settembre 2020)

Purtroppo è ordinaria amministrazione, 
vengono comprati titoli tra i professori precari solo per salire di graduatoria...

figuriamoci a questi livelli.

E' una pessima figura perché si è venuta a sapere, 
ma come lui, ne sarà pieno il mondo.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> In questo momento sul forum Juve:
> 
> Stanno ingigantendo solo perchè di mezzo c'è la Juventus!!11!
> 
> Quelli della GDF sono tifosi del Napoli!!!!!!1!



Su Twitter si scatenano con Oriali e il passaporto di Recoba


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalle agenzie di stampa in questi minuti, la *Procura di Perugia ha aperto un'inchiesta* sull'esame di italiano sostenuto dal calciatore *Luis Suarez*. Le domande dell'esame sarebbero state concordate, ed i punteggi assegnati precedentemente alla prova.



Quello che emerge dalle intercettazioni è vergognoso, una vera e propria frode concordata..

Non so chi l'ha orchestrata ma qua devono scattare le manette e revocare il passaporto

Oh ragazzi qua si parla di falsificazione in documenti ufficiali, mica patatine..si esce dal calcio


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Settembre 2020)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> mamma mia.. se nelle intercettazione esce altra roba stappo quella buona. Preghiamo.



non ci spero minimamente. se fosse insabbiano tutto.


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Settembre 2020)

ridicoli


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Emergono le prime intercettazioni sul caso dell'esame di Suarez. In una di queste si sente dire che il calciatore urugayano "Non coniuga i verbi, parla all'infinito". Emerso anche un dialogo tra due indagati. "Comunque allora... tornando seri... hai una grande responsabilità perché se lo bocciate ci fanno gli attentati terroristici." si sente dire ad uno di loro. "Ma te pare che lo bocciamo!" gli risponde l'altro.*



ahahahhahahahahah che fenomeni.

gli attentati... chi li fa gli attentati se non la mafia?


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalle agenzie di stampa in questi minuti, la *Procura di Perugia ha aperto un'inchiesta* sull'esame di italiano sostenuto dal calciatore *Luis Suarez*. Le domande dell'esame sarebbero state concordate, ed i punteggi assegnati precedentemente alla prova.



Che ladri.
Juve melma.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Settembre 2020)

paradossalmente questa poi è una bazzeccola rispetto a quello che fanno tutte le domeniche alla luce del sole.


----------



## sunburn (22 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quello che emerge dalle intercettazioni è vergognoso, una vera e propria frode concordata..
> 
> Non so chi l'ha orchestrata ma qua devono scattare le manette e revocare il passaporto
> 
> Oh ragazzi qua si parla di falsificazione in documenti ufficiali, mica patatine..si esce dal calcio


Beh ovvio che si esca dal calcio. Se, come sembra, ci sono intercettazioni, vuol dire che i tizi in questione erano tenuti d’occhio già da tempo. 


In ogni caso, direi che la prova pratica per la cittadinanza juventina sia andata alla grande...


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ahahahhahahahahah che fenomeni.
> 
> gli attentati... chi li fa gli attentati se non la mafia?



La preoccupazione erano i giornalisti..immaginate che Suarez esce con l'attestato e alla prima intervista fa tipo "Ehm, felice giocare maglia juve, Ronaldo campione, mi piace italia, chiellini pace, mangio spaghetti, Pirlo mister bravo; viva Juve, vincere campionato e Champions"


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2020)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> vabbè ma in Italia TUTTI i docenti comprano titoli farlocchi per fare punteggio in graduatoria. Vogliamo meravigliarci per Suarez?



Esattamente...

I PROFESSORI. LOL


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalle agenzie di stampa in questi minuti, la *Procura di Perugia ha aperto un'inchiesta* sull'esame di italiano sostenuto dal calciatore *Luis Suarez*. Le domande dell'esame sarebbero state concordate, ed i punteggi assegnati precedentemente alla prova.
> 
> *Emergono le prime intercettazioni sul caso dell'esame di Suarez. In una di queste si sente dire che il calciatore urugayano "Non coniuga i verbi, parla all'infinito". Emerso anche un dialogo tra due indagati. "Comunque allora... tornando seri... hai una grande responsabilità perché se lo bocciate ci fanno gli attentati terroristici." si sente dire ad uno di loro. "Ma te pare che lo bocciamo!" gli risponde l'altro.*



Comunque è sempre bello notare che questi stanno sempre e comunque nell'illecito. Per qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## Zanc9 (22 Settembre 2020)

Sono dei mafiosi mi fanno venire il voltastomaco


----------



## Memories of the Time (22 Settembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se arrivava su un barcone insieme ai migranti sarebbe stato tutto a posto.
> 
> 'Sta gente sceglie sempre i canali meno appropriati per venire in Itaglia.



Massì, gli bastava farsi una dozzina di anni a raccogliere pomodori a 2,5 euro e poi poteva venire ucciso da dei fasci a caso, ah gli agiati immigrati che arrivano qui sui barconi, che fortunelli. 

'Sta roba è vomitevole


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Settembre 2020)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Massì, gli bastava farsi una dozzina di anni a raccogliere pomodori a 2,5 euro e poi poteva venire ucciso da dei fasci a caso, ah gli agiati immigrati che arrivano qui sui barconi, che fortunelli.
> 
> 'Sta roba è vomitevole



ottimo motivo per starsene a casa loro infatti! va be chiuso ot.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2020)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Massì, gli bastava farsi una dozzina di anni a raccogliere pomodori a 2,5 euro e poi poteva venire ucciso da dei fasci a caso, ah gli agiati immigrati che arrivano qui sui barconi, che fortunelli.
> 
> 'Sta roba è vomitevole



Vero, potevo dirla in altra maniera, era solo per evidenziare le idiosincrasie del nostro paese.

Per le tue considerazioni, andiamo OT, ma sì, sono fortunati, visto che coronano il loro sogno di fuggire dalla guerra e venire qui a violentare 87enni indifese.


----------



## Raryof (22 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ci spero minimamente. se fosse insabbiano tutto.



Al limite qualcuno si fa un bel volo da qualche parte come già successo in passato con questioni legate al meraviglioso mondo gobbo e degli ultras che sapevano "cioppo".


----------



## Hellscream (22 Settembre 2020)

*Il Colonello della Guardia di Finanza Sarri: "La Juventus ha organizzato l'esame di Suarez, ma al momento non è indagata."*


----------



## mandraghe (22 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> paradossalmente questa poi è una bazzeccola rispetto a quello che fanno tutte le domeniche alla luce del sole.



È tutto alla luce del sole: furti sistematici, succursali che si scansano, plusvalenze farlocche, succursali che poi ricevono favori dal sistema per non retrocedere e/o accedere alle coppe europee, penalizzazioni per chi non si adegua al sistema, con minacce più o meno velate anche a mezzo stampa. Il tutto giustificato dalla quasi totalità dei giornalisti, sportivi e non.

Per far capire quanto il sistema sia marcio cito questo fatto, Genoa, Samp, Sassuolo, Bologna, Cagliari e Udinese hanno in comune un dato: alcuni dei loro acquisti più costosi riguardano giocatori presi dalla Juve: Mandragora, Audero, Cerri, Orsolini, Sturaro, Zaza e Berardi, per un controvalore di quasi 100 mln. Che coincidenza! 

Odio ripetermi: ma ribadisco che il sistema messo in piedi da Andrea Ovino fa impallidire moggiopoli.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Settembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Al limite qualcuno si fa un bel volo da qualche parte come già successo in passato con questioni legate al meraviglioso mondo gobbo e degli ultras che sapevano "cioppo".



Fossi nei panni dei professori di Perugia mi terrei ben distante da ponti e viadotti. 

Visto che “stranamente” chi si oppone alla famigghia Ovina finisce per “suicidarsi” gettandosi di sotto. Come capitò ad un membro della cosca ovina e ad un ultrà gobbo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Il Colonello della Guardia di Finanza Sarri: "La Juventus ha organizzato l'esame di Suarez, ma al momento non è indagata."*



sarri ahahahhaha.


----------



## Lambro (22 Settembre 2020)

Il colonnello Selvaggio Sarri è un capolavoro della realtà 
Ovviamente la società Juventus era all'oscuro di tutto, ovviamente sono stati i docenti "che si sono fatti ammaliare dal personaggio Suarez", è la squadra più tifata d'Italia e non manca di far sentire il suo peso praticamente ovunque, ormai han creato un sistema per certi versi inattaccabile, un miracolo che li abbiano spediti in B ai tempi di calciopoli.
Cmq sono curioso di sentire la versione dei docenti, si sa mai che qualcuno "canti"


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Il Colonello della Guardia di Finanza Sarri: "La Juventus ha organizzato l'esame di Suarez, ma al momento non è indagata."*



Se sta roba è vera qua siamo alla frode ragazzi, non parliamo di calcio, qua si tratta di far ottenere illegalmente la cittadinanza (con i relativi diritti) ad una persona..

Se davvero centra la Juve e non gli fanno nulla è gravissimo, questa è roba da galera! Provate voi a comprare una cittadinanza illegale per un dipendente e poi fatemi sapere se non vi fanno il cul0 a strisce


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalle agenzie di stampa in questi minuti, la *Procura di Perugia ha aperto un'inchiesta* sull'esame di italiano sostenuto dal calciatore *Luis Suarez*. Le domande dell'esame sarebbero state concordate, ed i punteggi assegnati precedentemente alla prova.
> 
> *Emergono le prime intercettazioni sul caso dell'esame di Suarez. In una di queste si sente dire che il calciatore urugayano "Non coniuga i verbi, parla all'infinito". Emerso anche un dialogo tra due indagati. "Comunque allora... tornando seri... hai una grande responsabilità perché se lo bocciate ci fanno gli attentati terroristici." si sente dire ad uno di loro. "Ma te pare che lo bocciamo!" gli risponde l'altro.
> 
> **Il Colonello della Guardia di Finanza Sarri: "La Juventus ha organizzato l'esame di Suarez, ma al momento non è indagata."*



.


----------



## Djici (22 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se sta roba è vera qua siamo alla frode ragazzi, non parliamo di calcio, qua si tratta di far ottenere illegalmente la cittadinanza (con i relativi diritti) ad una persona..
> 
> Se davvero centra la Juve e non gli fanno nulla è gravissimo, questa è roba da galera! Provate voi a comprare una cittadinanza illegale per un dipendente e poi fatemi sapere se non vi fanno il cul0 a strisce



Infatti.
Molto più grave di una "semplice" frode sportiva.
Qualcuno dovrebbe finire in galera...


----------



## Zanc9 (22 Settembre 2020)

Il colonnello Sarri ha detto che questa squadra con Cr7 non è indagabile


----------



## Lambro (22 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se sta roba è vera qua siamo alla frode ragazzi, non parliamo di calcio, qua si tratta di far ottenere illegalmente la cittadinanza (con i relativi diritti) ad una persona..
> 
> Se davvero centra la Juve e non gli fanno nulla è gravissimo, questa è roba da galera! Provate voi a comprare una cittadinanza illegale per un dipendente e poi fatemi sapere se non vi fanno il cul0 a strisce



Ma è chiaro che il mandante sia la società juventus, è chiarissimo.
Il giocatore è andato a fare un esame di italiano senza praticamente sapere quasi nulla della nostra lingua, è chiaro che pure lui sapesse, se i fatti sono questi è sconvolgente la dichiarazione del colonnello della finanza Sarri che già minimizza e già discolpa sia l'uruguaiano sia la juventus.
Fatto sporchissimo questo, reale figura di melma dei gobbi ma il sistema fà già capire di volerli proteggere.


----------



## Raryof (22 Settembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Il colonnello Selvaggio Sarri è un capolavoro della realtà
> Ovviamente la società Juventus era all'oscuro di tutto, ovviamente sono stati i docenti "che si sono fatti ammaliare dal personaggio Suarez", è la squadra più tifata d'Italia e non manca di far sentire il suo peso praticamente ovunque, ormai han creato un sistema per certi versi inattaccabile, un miracolo che li abbiano spediti in B ai tempi di calciopoli.
> Cmq sono curioso di sentire la versione dei docenti, si sa mai che qualcuno "canti"



E' un controsenso, la Juve organizza l'esame ma i corrotti dell'università dei corrotti di Perugia si fanno ammaliare da un ******* che parla all'infinito e ha la faccia da mohicano con i capelli tagliati, eh sì, tutto fila.
Juve parte lesa, come sempre.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se sta roba è vera qua siamo alla frode ragazzi, non parliamo di calcio, qua si tratta di far ottenere illegalmente la cittadinanza (con i relativi diritti) ad una persona..
> 
> Se davvero centra la Juve e non gli fanno nulla è gravissimo, questa è roba da galera! Provate voi a comprare una cittadinanza illegale per un dipendente e poi fatemi sapere se non vi fanno il cul0 a strisce



ho dovuto patteggiare 6 mesi per molto meno


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalle agenzie di stampa in questi minuti, la *Procura di Perugia ha aperto un'inchiesta* sull'esame di italiano sostenuto dal calciatore *Luis Suarez*. Le domande dell'esame sarebbero state concordate, ed i punteggi assegnati precedentemente alla prova.
> 
> *Emergono le prime intercettazioni sul caso dell'esame di Suarez. In una di queste si sente dire che il calciatore urugayano "Non coniuga i verbi, parla all'infinito". Emerso anche un dialogo tra due indagati. "Comunque allora... tornando seri... hai una grande responsabilità perché se lo bocciate ci fanno gli attentati terroristici." si sente dire ad uno di loro. "Ma te pare che lo bocciamo!" gli risponde l'altro.
> 
> **Il Colonello della Guardia di Finanza Sarri: "La Juventus ha organizzato l'esame di Suarez, ma al momento non è indagata."*



Tutto inizia come era finito. Le malefatte rubentine, i gomiti di chiellini e le mani di Bonucci in area oscurate dal VAR


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se sta roba è vera qua siamo alla frode ragazzi, non parliamo di calcio, qua si tratta di far ottenere illegalmente la cittadinanza (con i relativi diritti) ad una persona..
> 
> Se davvero centra la Juve e non gli fanno nulla è gravissimo, questa è roba da galera! Provate voi a comprare una cittadinanza illegale per un dipendente e poi fatemi sapere se non vi fanno il cul0 a strisce



va be dai non gli han fatto nulla in 120 anni tranne la tirata d'orecchie di calciopoli... alla faccia delle frodi passate sotto l'uscio.
questa è una boiata.
loro hanno una associazione a delinquere di stampo mafioso non una società.


----------



## Djici (22 Settembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E' un controsenso, la Juve organizza l'esame ma i corrotti dell'università dei corrotti di Perugia si fanno ammaliare da un ******* che parla all'infinito e ha la faccia da mohicano con i capelli tagliati, eh sì, tutto fila.
> Juve parte lesa, come sempre.



La Juve e ovviamente parte lesa.
Mica e colpa sua se esiste la sudditanza verso di lei


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Il Colonello della Guardia di Finanza Sarri: "La Juventus ha organizzato l'esame di Suarez, ma al momento non è indagata."*



Per forza perché non lo hanno preso. Se lo tesseravano per loro era FINITA. Infatti non sarebbe mai uscito niente.


----------



## Raryof (22 Settembre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> La Juve e ovviamente parte lesa.
> Mica e colpa sua se esiste la sudditanza verso di lei



La Juve ha organizzato l'esame e in accordo con Suarez e l'università dei corrotti hanno "sveltito" le pratiche, quindi è chiaro che la Juve sapesse già e abbia pagato qualcuno, non penso sia stata un'iniziativa non spinta da qualcosa di esterno, è impossibile, non a bocce ferme, non è stato Suarez a pagare ma quando ha ricevuto illegalmente tutte le schede da studiarsi a memoria però è stato zitto.. strano caso e in più nemmeno ha avuto il buon senso di studiacchiare 2 parole di italiano, da ignorante sudamericano stupido come una capra.
Qualcuno è andato a dirgli cosa fare e loro, corrotti, lo hanno fatto proprio mentre erano sotto osservazione da mesi.. bingo!


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Settembre 2020)

comunque suarez ha imparato più italiano in 3 giorni che gazidis in 2 anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> va be dai non gli han fatto nulla in 120 anni tranne la tirata d'orecchie di calciopoli... alla faccia delle frodi passate sotto l'uscio.
> questa è una boiata.
> loro hanno una associazione a delinquere di stampo mafioso non una società.



La frode sportiva la posso anche tollerare qua si tratta di un fatto gravissimo, la cittadinanza è una roba sacra non si può comprarla


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Settembre 2020)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ho dovuto patteggiare 6 mesi per molto meno



incredibile che si minimizzi la cosa..io pure avevo scherzato sull'esame immaginando che fosse una pro-forma..ma appunto scherzavo..non pensavo certo ad una frode del genere

Inoltre attenzione, ci sarebbe anche l'illecito sportivo dato che il reato era finalizzato a poter acquisire un giocatore altrimenti non tesserabile


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalle agenzie di stampa in questi minuti, la *Procura di Perugia ha aperto un'inchiesta* sull'esame di italiano sostenuto dal calciatore *Luis Suarez*. Le domande dell'esame sarebbero state concordate, ed i punteggi assegnati precedentemente alla prova.
> 
> *Emergono le prime intercettazioni sul caso dell'esame di Suarez. In una di queste si sente dire che il calciatore urugayano "Non coniuga i verbi, parla all'infinito". Emerso anche un dialogo tra due indagati. "Comunque allora... tornando seri... hai una grande responsabilità perché se lo bocciate ci fanno gli attentati terroristici." si sente dire ad uno di loro. "Ma te pare che lo bocciamo!" gli risponde l'altro.
> 
> **Il Colonello della Guardia di Finanza Sarri: "La Juventus ha organizzato l'esame di Suarez, ma al momento non è indagata."*



Certo che sono proprio fissati questi giornalisti col termine "Passaporto".. il Passaporto non c'entra una mazza. E' un documento che serve solo ad identificare la tua identità quando viaggi. Caso mai si tratta della cittadinanza che è necessaria se vuoi avere il passaporto ma puoi benissimo avere la cittadinanza e non avere il passaporto che è facoltativo ma necessaria se esce fuori dall'area UE. E comunque questi juventini sono davvero degli incapaci.. ma davvero pensavano che si potesse ottenere una cittadinanza in 14 giorni??? Anche se avesse passato il test in modo lecito, la pratica per la cittadinanza è comunque complessa. OK Lui avrà i requisiti necessari (ovvero vivere con una italiana da almeno 3 anni) ma poi c'è un iter burocratico. Bah..


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalle agenzie di stampa in questi minuti, la *Procura di Perugia ha aperto un'inchiesta* sull'esame di italiano sostenuto dal calciatore *Luis Suarez*. Le domande dell'esame sarebbero state concordate, ed i punteggi assegnati precedentemente alla prova.
> 
> *Emergono le prime intercettazioni sul caso dell'esame di Suarez. In una di queste si sente dire che il calciatore urugayano "Non coniuga i verbi, parla all'infinito". Emerso anche un dialogo tra due indagati. "Comunque allora... tornando seri... hai una grande responsabilità perché se lo bocciate ci fanno gli attentati terroristici." si sente dire ad uno di loro. "Ma te pare che lo bocciamo!" gli risponde l'altro.
> 
> **Il Colonello della Guardia di Finanza Sarri: "La Juventus ha organizzato l'esame di Suarez, ma al momento non è indagata."*



.


----------



## unbreakable (22 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalle agenzie di stampa in questi minuti, la *Procura di Perugia ha aperto un'inchiesta* sull'esame di italiano sostenuto dal calciatore *Luis Suarez*. Le domande dell'esame sarebbero state concordate, ed i punteggi assegnati precedentemente alla prova.
> 
> *Emergono le prime intercettazioni sul caso dell'esame di Suarez. In una di queste si sente dire che il calciatore urugayano "Non coniuga i verbi, parla all'infinito". Emerso anche un dialogo tra due indagati. "Comunque allora... tornando seri... hai una grande responsabilità perché se lo bocciate ci fanno gli attentati terroristici." si sente dire ad uno di loro. "Ma te pare che lo bocciamo!" gli risponde l'altro.
> 
> **Il Colonello della Guardia di Finanza Sarri: "La Juventus ha organizzato l'esame di Suarez, ma al momento non è indagata."*



Speriamo in un altro gol di c(v)alori


----------



## Andris (22 Settembre 2020)

questa vicenda dimostra pure che la legge e la pratica sulla cittadinanza italiana siano imbarazzanti
per fortuna in pochi riescono a rintracciare i vari avi del Sudamerica et similia.
provate a prendere un B1 in tedesco e vedrete quando si studia,poi con un metodo uguale in tutto il mondo certificato dal Goethe Institut e docenti esaminati a loro volta ripetutamente.
poi se devi lavorare il B1 è proprio la base,ma sul posto devi salire di livello studiando per integrarti.
questa è solo una buffonata per riempire i moduli.
20 minuti quando ci vogliono oltre 2 ore mediamente,neanche fosse un linguista della Crusca.

è stata nominata il Rettore dell'università umbra pure in un'altra intercettazione,sono arrivati ai piani alti.

sicuramente avranno usato qualche collaboratore non riconducibile a loro direttamente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La frode sportiva la posso anche tollerare qua si tratta di un fatto gravissimo, la cittadinanza è una roba sacra non si può comprarla



associazione a delinquere di stampo mafioso non è frode sportiva credo.
sequestro di arbitri, corruzione. rapporti con la ndrangheta...


----------



## Andre96 (22 Settembre 2020)

Hanno voluto fare una cosa illogica, nonchè illecita, quando bastava non comprare McKennie.
Se Suarez fosse stato un cittadino "normale" avrebbe dovuto fare un test di 2-3 ore, aspettare almeno 1-2 mesi per ricevere l'esito, mandare tutti i documenti necessari per richiedere la cittadinanza in caso di esito positivo e infine aspettare minimo 2 anni. Un percorso che va dai 2 anni e mezzo tra test e attesa, a 4-5 anni.
Loro volevano fare i furbi, facendogli fare un test di soli 30 minuti e dandogli il diploma direttamente a fine test, nonchè, probabilmente, fargli ricevere la cittadinanza in 2 settimane. Cosa alquanto impossibile.


----------



## mabadi (22 Settembre 2020)

è vero, sarà un reato, tutto quello che volete, ma onestamente preferirei che la GDF indagasse su altro, posto che quantomeno la condotta di Suarez -a differenza di tanta altre- non avrebbe portato alcun danno alla collettività, ma evidentemente solo vantaggi.
E non credo la GDF abbia risorse e tempi illimitati.


----------



## Lambro (22 Settembre 2020)

Marani su Sky la tocca piano, concordo pienamente con quello che ha detto, ma nessuno si azzarda a puntare il dito contro la juventus, al momento.
Per me ripeto è impossibile pensare che giocatore e juventus fossero all'oscuro di tutto, lo trovo ridicolo anche solo pensarlo.
1) il giocatore non poteva non sapere dell'accordo in quanto tutto appunto era concordato
2) la juventus nemmeno, in quanto pareva tutto ormai fatto ma improvvisamente non si sa perchè si ritira dall'affare e vira su Morata
3) spifferi erano sicuramente arrivati in società , sul fatto che l'ateneo fosse tenuto sotto controllo e che l'affare Suarez fosse stato scoperto, a dimostrazione che anche nella finanza Agnelli abbia per bene le mani in pasta
Un essere umano normale , vista la difficoltà dell'esame, succede anche che non lo passi, dopo aver atteso e studiato per anni casomai, questo che "guadagna 10 milioni" lo fanno passare in 20 minuti senza che spiccichi una parola di italiano.
Solita storia all'italiana, paese che non crescerà mai.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Settembre 2020)

Aspetto calciopoli bis 
Il tempo è galantuomo
SEMPRE e solo questione di tempo...


----------



## Zenos (22 Settembre 2020)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Aspetto calciopoli bis
> Il tempo è galantuomo
> SEMPRE e solo questione di tempo...



Arriverà prima o poi ne sono certo.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Settembre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Settembre 2020)

Ma sono l’unico pazzo che, se gli dessero la *certezza* che investendo 30.000 euro insieme ad altri otterrebbe la *sicura* sparizione eterna della Ndranghetus, li verserebbe ieri?


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Settembre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Arriverà prima o poi ne sono certo.



Purtroppo non ci sarà mai un'altra calciopoli,fidati di ciò,ti basta leggere le dichiarazioni del finanziere:La juve ha chiesto l'esame ma non è indagata.Come se io fossi il mandante di una rapina ma non l'esecutore e quindi non colpevole.Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?Ma ancora ci vogliamo fare il sangue amaro?Ti rendi conto che questi hanno mollato Suarez perché hanno avuto la soffiata dall'interno della Gdf che c'era un'indagine in corso su tale università e c'erano finiti dentro pure loro?Questi sono ormai dovunque,abbracciano ogni ramo,hanno infiltrati pure tra chi dovrebbe garantire la legalità,quindi amico,fai come me,mettiti il cuore in pace.


----------



## Lambro (23 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



Splendido, nedved mi fa impressione


----------



## Gas (23 Settembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Splendido, nedved mi fa impressione



Ce l'hai fatto un pensierino eh?


----------



## Lambro (23 Settembre 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ce l'hai fatto un pensierino eh?



Son partito guardando dal basso, potrai capire lo shock


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (23 Settembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E' un controsenso, la Juve organizza l'esame ma i corrotti dell'università dei corrotti di Perugia si fanno ammaliare da un ******* che parla all'infinito e ha la faccia da mohicano con i capelli tagliati, eh sì, tutto fila.
> Juve parte lesa, come sempre.



"Juve parte lesa"...

Chissà perché, quando c'è di mezzo la juve, c'è sempre qualcuno che - all'insaputa o addirittura contro la volontà dei sempre sportivissimi gobbi - ordisce trame e commette illeciti a vantaggio delle melme.
L'Italia pullula di benaltristi che - per il bene della causa bianconera - sono disposti anche a rischiare il penale e la galera.
E lo fanno senza chiedere niente in cambio, spontaneamente, spinti da non so quale superiore senso del dovere che addirittura va oltre il naturale istinto di sopravvivenza...


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Settembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Marani su Sky la tocca piano, concordo pienamente con quello che ha detto, ma nessuno si azzarda a puntare il dito contro la juventus, al momento.
> Per me ripeto è impossibile pensare che giocatore e juventus fossero all'oscuro di tutto, lo trovo ridicolo anche solo pensarlo.
> 1) il giocatore non poteva non sapere dell'accordo in quanto tutto appunto era concordato
> 2) la juventus nemmeno, in quanto pareva tutto ormai fatto ma improvvisamente non si sa perchè si ritira dall'affare e vira su Morata
> ...



E' esattamente come hai descritto.
Pensa che ci sono juventini che fanno ironia sulla cosa e deridono Suarez come se loro fossero estranei al tutto.
E' ovvio che di mezzo ci fossero intermediari che lavoravano per la juve.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Settembre 2020)

Quello che sanno dire i gobbi, tanto per cambiare, è tirare fuori eventi del medioevo (tipo il passaporto di Recoba, per cui comunque l'inter e il giocatore hanno pagato), o dire che è un complotto per farli fuori perchè vincono sempre. Mai in vita mia ho sentito un gobbo ammettere qualcosa che vada contro la sua squadra, neanche di fronte all'evidenza. Poi uno non deve arrivare piuttosto a tifare inter...


----------



## Hellscream (23 Settembre 2020)

*Altre intercettazioni sul caso Suarez. Come riportato dai quotidiani oggi in edicola, l'avvocato torinese Maria Turco, che assiste la Juventus, ha pronunciato questa frase in una conversazione con il DG dell'ateneo di Perugia Simone Olivieri. "In futuro ci rivolgeremo ancora a voi." Tuttavia, per i PM la frase in questione è troppo poco per rappresentare pressione da parte della società bianconera.*


----------



## Hellscream (23 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Altre intercettazioni sul caso Suarez. Come riportato dai quotidiani oggi in edicola, l'avvocato torinese Maria Turco, che assiste la Juventus, ha pronunciato questa frase in una conversazione con il DG dell'ateneo di Perugia Simone Olivieri. "In futuro ci rivolgeremo ancora a voi." Tuttavia, per i PM la frase in questione è troppo poco per rappresentare pressione da parte della società bianconera.*



Tutto regolare, nessuna anomalia


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Tutto regolare, nessuna anomalia



Non sono così sicuro di ciò. Ne hanno parlato anche sul Corriere e in toni diversi.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Altre intercettazioni sul caso Suarez. Come riportato dai quotidiani oggi in edicola, l'avvocato torinese Maria Turco, che assiste la Juventus, ha pronunciato questa frase in una conversazione con il DG dell'ateneo di Perugia Simone Olivieri. "In futuro ci rivolgeremo ancora a voi." Tuttavia, per i PM la frase in questione è troppo poco per rappresentare pressione da parte della società bianconera.*



Ahahaha!
Qualcuno che indaghi sui PM?


----------



## mil77 (23 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Tutto regolare, nessuna anomalia



Vedremo...per far finire sotto indagine la Juve serve che qualcuno degli indagati, per alleggerire la sua posizione, vuoti il sacco...


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalle agenzie di stampa in questi minuti, la *Procura di Perugia ha aperto un'inchiesta* sull'esame di italiano sostenuto dal calciatore *Luis Suarez*. Le domande dell'esame sarebbero state concordate, ed i punteggi assegnati precedentemente alla prova.
> 
> *Emergono le prime intercettazioni sul caso dell'esame di Suarez. In una di queste si sente dire che il calciatore urugayano "Non coniuga i verbi, parla all'infinito". Emerso anche un dialogo tra due indagati. "Comunque allora... tornando seri... hai una grande responsabilità perché se lo bocciate ci fanno gli attentati terroristici." si sente dire ad uno di loro. "Ma te pare che lo bocciamo!" gli risponde l'altro.
> 
> ...



Ma davvero credete che possano fargli qualcosa?

Questi sono gli stessi che si sono fatti commissionare, dal governo dello pseudo cambiamento, la produzione della metà del fabbisogno giornaliero di mascherine. Hanno tentacoli ovunque. Situazioni del genere sono uno scherzo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Settembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Vedremo...per far finire sotto indagine la Juve serve che qualcuno degli indagati, per alleggerire la sua posizione, vuoti il sacco...



finirà tutto in niente come sempre, non sperateci. Non sono spariti dopo Calciopoli, questa è una barzelletta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma davvero credete che possano fargli qualcosa?
> 
> Questi sono gli stessi che si sono fatti commissionare, dal governo dello pseudo cambiamento, la produzione della metà del fabbisogno giornaliero di mascherine. Hanno tentacoli ovunque. Situazioni del genere sono uno scherzo...



Si diceva lo stesso anche nel 2006.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Settembre 2020)

,


----------



## Hellscream (23 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma davvero credete che possano fargli qualcosa?
> 
> Questi sono gli stessi che si sono fatti commissionare, dal governo dello pseudo cambiamento, la produzione della metà del fabbisogno giornaliero di mascherine. Hanno tentacoli ovunque. Situazioni del genere sono uno scherzo...



Ma è ovvio che non gli faranno nulla. Però resta il fatto che è PALESE che dietro sta storia ci siano loro e la gente è abbastanza intelligente da capirlo. L'importante è che venga ribadita ancora una volta la loro natura di delinquenti.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Settembre 2020)

Vorrei ricordare che noi per meani abbiamo rischiato la B.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Settembre 2020)

Scaricheranno tutto su suarez come all'epoca fecero con Moggi , giraudo e bettega.
Gli ovini hanno sempre qualche capo di bestiame da consegnare al macello.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## Devil man (23 Settembre 2020)

ci punterei la casa che tanto finisce tutto a tarallucci e vino  e poi sui social tutti gli Juventini a vantarsi che sono intoccabili.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Settembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ci punterei la casa che tanto finisce tutto a tarallucci e vino  e poi sui social tutti gli Juventini a vantarsi che sono intoccabili.



Non saprei, per me è nell’interesse anche del calcio italiano porre fine a questa dittatura. Whatever it takes and by any means necessary.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Settembre 2020)

La Juve è palesemente coinvolta nella questione, ma non li toccheranno minimamente


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalle agenzie di stampa in questi minuti, la *Procura di Perugia ha aperto un'inchiesta* sull'esame di italiano sostenuto dal calciatore *Luis Suarez*. Le domande dell'esame sarebbero state concordate, ed i punteggi assegnati precedentemente alla prova.
> 
> *Emergono le prime intercettazioni sul caso dell'esame di Suarez. In una di queste si sente dire che il calciatore urugayano "Non coniuga i verbi, parla all'infinito". Emerso anche un dialogo tra due indagati. "Comunque allora... tornando seri... hai una grande responsabilità perché se lo bocciate ci fanno gli attentati terroristici." si sente dire ad uno di loro. "Ma te pare che lo bocciamo!" gli risponde l'altro.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Settembre 2020)

Ragazzi, leggetevi l’articolo 32 comma 7 del codice di giustizia sportiva della FIGC. E poi leggetevi anche l’articolo 8 per le relative sanzioni. Se digitate su google “codice di giustizia sportiva FIGC” lo trovate in PDF.

Probabilmente la sfangheranno, si. Ma vedremo. Se non dovessero sfangarla rischierebbero grosso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Settembre 2020)

*La﻿ Procura delle Federcalcio ha appena aperto un'inchiesta sulla vicenda dell'esame 'farsa' sostenuto dal calciatore Luis Suarez a Perugia per acquisire la cittadinanza italiana. Lo apprende l'ANSA. Il capo della procura della Federcalcio, Giuseppe Chinè, ha chiesto anche gli atti dell'indagine della magistratura ordinaria di Perugia.﻿*


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> *La﻿ Procura delle Federcalcio ha appena aperto un'inchiesta sulla vicenda dell'esame 'farsa' sostenuto dal calciatore Luis Suarez a Perugia per acquisire la cittadinanza italiana. Lo apprende l'ANSA. Il capo della procura della Federcalcio, Giuseppe Chinè, ha chiesto anche gli atti dell'indagine della magistratura ordinaria di Perugia.﻿*



Mo’ vediamo, vermi schifosi.


----------



## Anguus (23 Settembre 2020)

"Se lo bocciate ci fanno gli attentati"...sta tutto in questo virgolettato, sempre più convinto di chiamarli da anni Associazione a delinquere, perché di questo si tratta, su tutti i fronti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> *La﻿ Procura delle Federcalcio ha appena aperto un'inchiesta sulla vicenda dell'esame 'farsa' sostenuto dal calciatore Luis Suarez a Perugia per acquisire la cittadinanza italiana. Lo apprende l'ANSA. Il capo della procura della Federcalcio, Giuseppe Chinè, ha chiesto anche gli atti dell'indagine della magistratura ordinaria di Perugia.﻿*



Prendo i pop corn.


----------



## Freddiedevil (23 Settembre 2020)

Non gli avrebbero fatto nulla neanche se li avessero beccati in flagrante mentre pagavano le mazzette agli esaminatori. Sarebbe un colpo assurdamente fragoroso per il calcio italiano, nessuno vuole un'altra calciopoli.
Insabbieranno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Settembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Prendo i pop corn.



Anch’io. Non sono affatto sicuro che ne usciranno indenni, stavolta. E se non dovessero uscirne indenni bisognerà assolutamente approfittarne per distruggerli per sempre. Ripeto, leggetevi l’articolo 8 del Codice di Giustizia Sportiva della FIGC che trovate anche in formato PDF digitando su Google “Codice di Giustizia Sportiva FIGC”, dove ci sono tutte le sanzioni possibili relative a questa fattispecie di illecito.



Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Non gli avrebbero fatto nulla neanche se li avessero beccati in flagrante mentre pagavano le mazzette agli esaminatori. Sarebbe un colpo assurdamente fragoroso per il calcio italiano, nessuno vuole un'altra calciopoli.
> Insabbieranno.



Ma non avete ancora capito che il “colpo fragoroso” per il calcio italiano è l’esistenza stessa della Ndranghetus?

È un cancro che lo corrode, è così oggi come è stato dal 1970 al 1985, cioè tutte le volte che sono riusciti a imporre una situazione di monopolio (che è quello che vogliono, i loro tifosi addirittura si lamentano che le altre società non si pieghino a 90 gradi vendendogli i giocatori migliori a prezzi di saldo, dicendo che per il bene del calcio italiano dovrebbero fare come in Germania dove il Bayern prese Lewandowski a zero dal Dortmund).


----------



## overlord (23 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> *La﻿ Procura delle Federcalcio ha appena aperto un'inchiesta sulla vicenda dell'esame 'farsa' sostenuto dal calciatore Luis Suarez a Perugia per acquisire la cittadinanza italiana. Lo apprende l'ANSA. Il capo della procura della Federcalcio, Giuseppe Chinè, ha chiesto anche gli atti dell'indagine della magistratura ordinaria di Perugia.﻿*



ECCO LE SANZIONI POSSIBILI Art.8 del codice:
a)ammonizione;
b)ammenda;
c)ammendacondiffida;
d)obbligodidisputareunaopiùgareconunoopiùsettoriprividispettatori;
e)obbligodidisputareunaopiùgareaportechiuse;
f)squalificadelcampoperunaopiùgiornatedigaraoatempodeterminatofinoadueanni;
g)penalizzazionediunoopiùpuntiinclassifica;selapenalizzazionesulpunteggioèinefficaceinterminidiafflittivitànellastagionesportivaincorsoèfattascontare,intuttooinparte,nellastagionesportivaseguente;
h)retrocessioneall'ultimopostoinclassificadelcampionatodicompetenzaodiqualsiasialtracompetizioneagonisticaobbligatoria;laretrocessioneall’ultimopostocomportacomunqueilpassaggioallacategoriainferiore;
i)esclusionedalcampionatodicompetenzaodaqualsiasialtracompetizioneagonisticaobbligatoria,

I BOOKMAKERS NEANCHE QUOTANO LA SEMPLICE c) AMMONIZIONE CON DIFFIDA

(scusate la schifezza ma è un copia/incolla)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Settembre 2020)

overlord ha scritto:


> ECCO LE SANZIONI POSSIBILI Art.8 del codice:
> a)ammonizione;
> b)ammenda;
> c)ammendacondiffida;
> ...



Dubito che per una cosa del genere se la caverebbero con una semplice A).


----------



## overlord (23 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dubito che per una cosa del genere se la caverebbero con una semplice A).



Hai ragione...ho modificato perché la A) non è possibile (vedi art.32 comma8) 
Sarà la C. Scontatissimo


----------



## Hellscream (23 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> *La﻿ Procura delle Federcalcio ha appena aperto un'inchiesta sulla vicenda dell'esame 'farsa' sostenuto dal calciatore Luis Suarez a Perugia per acquisire la cittadinanza italiana. Lo apprende l'ANSA. Il capo della procura della Federcalcio, Giuseppe Chinè, ha chiesto anche gli atti dell'indagine della magistratura ordinaria di Perugia.﻿*



Ragazzi,non fatevi il sangue amaro, non gli faranno nulla. Probabilmente ne usciranno completamente puliti, perché hanno troppo potere e tentacoli OVUNQUE.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,non fatevi il sangue amaro, non gli faranno nulla. Probabilmente ne usciranno completamente puliti, perché hanno troppo potere e tentacoli OVUNQUE.



Si, ricordo gli stessi discorsi nel 2006, identici.

Intendiamoci, non dico che sicuramente finiranno nella melma, dico che non sono affatto sicuro che non ci finiranno.

Senza contare che comunque questo è un danno d’immagine clamoroso, e gli sponsor e il merchandising ne risentiranno enormemente comunque vada.



overlord ha scritto:


> Hai ragione...ho modificato perché la A) non è possibile (vedi art.32 comma8)
> Sarà la C. Scontatissimo



Dici? Vedremo. A me pare abbastanza grave questa cosa, vedremo se se la caveranno con un buffetto (perché la C questo sarebbe).


----------



## Freddiedevil (23 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Anch’io. Non sono affatto sicuro che ne usciranno indenni, stavolta. E se non dovessero uscirne indenni bisognerà assolutamente approfittarne per distruggerli per sempre. Ripeto, leggetevi l’articolo 8 del Codice di Giustizia Sportiva della FIGC che trovate anche in formato PDF digitando su Google “Codice di Giustizia Sportiva FIGC”, dove ci sono tutte le sanzioni possibili relative a questa fattispecie di illecito.
> 
> 
> 
> Ma non avete ancora capito che il “colpo fragoroso” per il calcio italiano è l’esistenza stessa della Ndranghetus?



Sono il primo a denunciare le scorrettezze del Sistema anche minime che compie la Mafia in primi quando si verificano, ma so anche che sono talmente tanto ammanicati che non ci credo neanche che escano con le ossa rotte, anche stavolta. Però come dici tu prendiamo i pop corn e vediamo.

Fra parentesi: l'acquisto di Morata chiuso in quattro e quattr'otto sa tanto di giustificazione "eh tanto eravamo su un altro obiettivo".

Vi invito a leggere il pezzo che ha scritto Chirico peraltro su calciomercato.com, però dovreste prepararvi un secchio a fianco, nel caso vi venisse da vomitare.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (23 Settembre 2020)

overlord ha scritto:


> Hai ragione...ho modificato perché la A) non è possibile (vedi art.32 comma8)
> Sarà la C. Scontatissimo



Macché scherzi? Faranno una bella farsa e per far credere di essere povere vittime del sistema cattivo che rema insensatamente contro di loro solo perché sono belli e vincenti gli danno la terribile sanzione D) che in tempi di Covid farà un pò ridere...

d)obbligo di disputare una o più gare con uno o più settori privi di spettatori


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalle agenzie di stampa in questi minuti, la *Procura di Perugia ha aperto un'inchiesta* sull'esame di italiano sostenuto dal calciatore *Luis Suarez*. Le domande dell'esame sarebbero state concordate, ed i punteggi assegnati precedentemente alla prova.
> 
> *Emergono le prime intercettazioni sul caso dell'esame di Suarez. In una di queste si sente dire che il calciatore urugayano "Non coniuga i verbi, parla all'infinito". Emerso anche un dialogo tra due indagati. "Comunque allora... tornando seri... hai una grande responsabilità perché se lo bocciate ci fanno gli attentati terroristici." si sente dire ad uno di loro. "Ma te pare che lo bocciamo!" gli risponde l'altro.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## overlord (23 Settembre 2020)

.
[MENTION=4617]overlord[/MENTION] al prossimo copia incolla ban definitivo. Non è più tollerabile.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Settembre 2020)

La Juventus è veramente deprimente, fa passare la voglia di seguire il calcio.
Penso che il campionato sarebbe nettamente più avvincente senza quella società, ogni volta che succede qualcosa di losco ci sono sempre loro di mezzo in un modo o in un altro.


----------



## vannu994 (23 Settembre 2020)

.
.
[MENTION=2950]vannu994[/MENTION] al prossimo copia incolla ban definitivo. Non è più tollerabile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si diceva lo stesso anche nel 2006.



Nel 2006 retrocedettero per volontà degli stessi Elkann,oggi sono 10 volte più potenti di allora e con ramificazioni in ogni settore,ti faccia riflettere che loro hanno avuto la soffiata dell'indagine in modo che non subissero conseguenze e mollassero in tempo il giocatore.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Settembre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Nel 2006 retrocedettero per volontà degli stessi Elkann,oggi sono 10 volte più potenti di allora e con ramificazioni in ogni settore,ti faccia riflettere che loro hanno avuto la soffiata dell'indagine in modo che non subissero conseguenze e mollassero in tempo il giocatore.



10 volte più potenti di allora?

All’epoca c’era la Triade, altro che questi squallidi ladri di galline. La Triade era mafia vera. Che abbiano avuto la soffiata è normale visto che c’erano dentro fino al collo. Sti animali.

Dio, fai che succeda.


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> 10 volte più potenti di allora?
> 
> All’epoca c’era la Triade, altro che questi squallidi ladri di galline. La Triade era mafia vera. Che abbiano avuto la soffiata è normale visto che c’erano dentro fino al collo. Sti animali.
> 
> Dio, fai che succeda.



Lo pensi tu,e rispetto il tuo pensiero,la triade agiva per conto di...Ma le menti erano sempre quelle degli ovini,oggi agiscono in prima persona e non c'è paragone,ti consiglio di metterti l'animo in pace perché non accadrà nulla.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Settembre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Lo pensi tu,e rispetto il tuo pensiero,la triade agiva per conto di...Ma le menti erano sempre quelle degli ovini,oggi agiscono in prima persona e non c'è paragone,ti consiglio di metterti l'animo in pace perché non accadrà nulla.



Può essere che non gli accadrà nulla, ne dubito ma vedremo.

Poi ovvio che la Triade agisse per conto degli Agnelli, ma le competenze che avevano allora erano nettamente superiori rispetto a quelle di AA e Paratici.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Settembre 2020)

Animali cafoni. 

Vermi.

Ladri.


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Settembre 2020)

Vi faccia riflettere una cosa importantissima:hanno mollato Suarez improvvisamente perché dall'interno della Gdf qualcuno li ha avvertiti,è palese,avessero voluto scoperchiare il vaso di pandora,secondo voi,li avrebbero informati?Mai e poi mai,li avrebbero lasciati fare per poi beccarli con le mani nel sacco e bastonarli per bene.Fate come me,io non guardo mai una loro partita,tranne in coppa,aiuta a disintossicarmi dal veleno che ho in circolo a causa loro.


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Può essere che non gli accadrà nulla, ne dubito ma vedremo.
> 
> Poi ovvio che la Triade agisse per conto degli Agnelli, ma le competenze che avevano allora erano nettamente superiori rispetto a quelle di AA e Paratici.



Di certo non gli accadrà ciò che vorremmo,se anche ricevessero una semplice multa a cosa servirebbe?


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalle agenzie di stampa in questi minuti, la *Procura di Perugia ha aperto un'inchiesta* sull'esame di italiano sostenuto dal calciatore *Luis Suarez*. Le domande dell'esame sarebbero state concordate, ed i punteggi assegnati precedentemente alla prova.
> 
> *Emergono le prime intercettazioni sul caso dell'esame di Suarez. In una di queste si sente dire che il calciatore urugayano "Non coniuga i verbi, parla all'infinito". Emerso anche un dialogo tra due indagati. "Comunque allora... tornando seri... hai una grande responsabilità perché se lo bocciate ci fanno gli attentati terroristici." si sente dire ad uno di loro. "Ma te pare che lo bocciamo!" gli risponde l'altro.
> 
> ...



*Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, c'è anche "concorso in corruzione" tra i reati dell'inchiesta Suarez. Si indaga sul perché sia stata organizzata una sessione "ad hoc" solo per Suarez, le motivazioni date sono inconsistenti. ** 
*


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Settembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, c'è anche "concorso in corruzione" tra i reati dell'inchiesta Suarez. Si indaga sul perché sia stata organizzata una sessione "ad hoc" solo per Suarez, le motivazioni date sono inconsistenti. **
> *



E sul perché sia stata organizzata "ad hoc" credo che sarà difficile tener fuori la Juventus.
O meglio. Sarà divertente vedere cosa si inventeranno per tener fuori la Juventus.


----------



## Zanc9 (23 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Animali cafoni.
> 
> Vermi.
> 
> Ladri.



Arroganti.

Criminali.

Cancro.


----------



## Andris (23 Settembre 2020)

è uscito un collegamento con lo storico ufficio legale Chiappero a cui si affida per tutto la juve.
l'intermediario degli ovini ora è riconducibile alla juve teoricamente
vuoti il sacco,la verità rende liberi più che il vitto versato alla famiglia durante la galera


----------



## Hellscream (23 Settembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, c'è anche "concorso in corruzione" tra i reati dell'inchiesta Suarez. Si indaga sul perché sia stata organizzata una sessione "ad hoc" solo per Suarez, le motivazioni date sono inconsistenti. **
> *



Il perchè è PALESE, dai.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Settembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> è uscito un collegamento con lo storico ufficio legale Chiappero a cui si affida per tutto la juve.
> l'intermediario degli ovini ora è riconducibile alla juve teoricamente
> vuoti il sacco,*la verità rende liberi *più che il vitto versato alla famiglia durante la galera



no, la verità rende morti, in questo caso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalle agenzie di stampa in questi minuti, la *Procura di Perugia ha aperto un'inchiesta* sull'esame di italiano sostenuto dal calciatore *Luis Suarez*. Le domande dell'esame sarebbero state concordate, ed i punteggi assegnati precedentemente alla prova.
> 
> *Emergono le prime intercettazioni sul caso dell'esame di Suarez. In una di queste si sente dire che il calciatore urugayano "Non coniuga i verbi, parla all'infinito". Emerso anche un dialogo tra due indagati. "Comunque allora... tornando seri... hai una grande responsabilità perché se lo bocciate ci fanno gli attentati terroristici." si sente dire ad uno di loro. "Ma te pare che lo bocciamo!" gli risponde l'altro.
> 
> ...



Su questa frode non transigo, serve una punizione esemplare..sfigati nell'essere stati coinvolti in una indagine già in corso ma qua l'illecito è gravissimo..non tanto a livello di frode sportiva (dato che poi il trasferimento non è avvenuto, ovviamente iter bloccato perché avranno avvisato l'ovino) ma perché qua si stava comprando la cittadinanza di una persona..

La juve è coinvolta quindi qualcuno a Torino deve andare in galera, speriamo il monociglio


----------



## Hellscream (23 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Su questa frode non transigo, serve una punizione esemplare..sfigati nell'essere stati coinvolti in una indagine già in corso ma qua l'illecito è gravissimo..non tanto a livello di frode sportiva (dato che poi il trasferimento non è avvenuto, ovviamente iter bloccato perché avranno avvisato l'ovino) ma perché qua si stava comprando la cittadinanza di una persona..
> 
> La juve è coinvolta quindi qualcuno a Torino deve andare in galera, speriamo il monociglio



La punizione esemplare sarà un'ammenda AL MASSIMO. Mettiti il cuore in pace.


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Settembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> La punizione esemplare sarà un'ammenda AL MASSIMO. Mettiti il cuore in pace.



Lo dico da oggi a chi spera in qualcosa di più pesante.Avessero voluto rovinarli non gli avrebbero fatto arrivare la soffiata dell'indagine che gli ha fatto mollare Suarez in tempo.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Settembre 2020)

Su sky hanno appena detto che, in base alle indagini fatte, stavolta pare non ci sia un corruttore, condizione che invece solitamente si verifica sempre. 


Ahah sono fantastici. 
Vuoi vedere la colpa era solo di suarez e della sua passione spasmodica per l'Italia?


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2020)

Ragazzi, smettete di seguire questa roba. Tanto vi fate solo il sangue amaro. Non accadrà nulla. E' tutto un bluff (da parte di chi deve indagare), purtroppo.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Settembre 2020)

*Il Colonnello Sarri, che indagava sulla vicenda, è stato trasferito. "Tutto già previsto", si specifica*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Il Colonnello Sarri, che indagava sulla vicenda, è stato trasferito. "Tutto già previsto", si specifica*



Esiste qualcosa di più sporco della magistratura, in Italia? Sia che si parli di politica o di Juve, va a finire sempre così.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Il Colonnello Sarri, che indagava sulla vicenda, è stato trasferito. "Tutto già previsto", si specifica*


----------



## gabri65 (24 Settembre 2020)

Sempre detto, sempre ripetuto, e sempre lo ripeterò alla nausea, la giustizia è il cancro #1 dell'Itaglia.

Radete al suolo la giustizia e scompariranno d'incanto tutti gli altri mali.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Settembre 2020)

*Anche il Messaggero in edicola oggi, Giovedì 24 Settembre 2020, si esprime sul caso Suarez. “Dal ds della Juve arrivò la richiesta: promuovete Suarez. Rischio penalizzazione”, si legge sulla prima pagina, in taglio basso a sinistra, del quotidiano romano.*


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> *Anche il Messaggero in edicola oggi, Giovedì 24 Settembre 2020, si esprime sul caso Suarez. “Dal ds della Juve arrivò la richiesta: promuovete Suarez. Rischio penalizzazione”, si legge sulla prima pagina, in taglio basso a sinistra, del quotidiano romano.*



Mo’ voglio proprio vedere. Se le cose stessero così non esiste né in cielo né in terra né sottoterra che la scampino. Luridi figli di una peripatetica infibulata, poco istruita, cafona e frigida.


----------



## Prealpi (24 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mo’ voglio proprio vedere. Se le cose stessero così non esiste né in cielo né in terra né sottoterra che la scampino. Luridi figli di una peripatetica infibulata, poco istruita, cafona e frigida.



Piano, piano sta emergendo il ruolo del DS della Juventus, voglio proprio vedere come va a finire questa faccenda


----------



## Zanc9 (24 Settembre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Il Colonnello Sarri, che indagava sulla vicenda, è stato trasferito. "Tutto già previsto", si specifica*



Che livelli......


----------



## overlord (24 Settembre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Il Colonnello Sarri, che indagava sulla vicenda, è stato trasferito. "Tutto già previsto", si specifica*



Tutto già previsto............da noi.
Che strapotere.


----------



## Devil man (24 Settembre 2020)

overlord ha scritto:


> Tutto già previsto............da noi.
> Che strapotere.



Probabile troppo coinvolto


----------

